# Mehrere Soundkarten = Mehrere nutzbare Eingänge



## siktuned (8. Oktober 2008)

Hey Leute...

Ich benutze eine SB Live! Platinum zusammen mit dem kX Treiber...diese Karte hat ja einen Line- und einen Mic-In...an dem Line hängt eine externe Soundquelle, die im Rechner aufgenommen wird...alles klappt soweit prima, die Latenz über ASIO ist phänomenal (2,66ms) Nun habe ich das Problem, dass mir dieser eine Stereo-Eingang nicht reicht, ich möchte also ganz gerne mehrspurig aufnehmen (4....oder noch besser, 8)...Wie stelle ich das also am besten an?

 Ich habe noch eine 2te Live! rumliegen, die ich einbauen könnte...diese kann dann auch über den kX-Treiber laufen...wie stelle ich es also im Programm (Sony Sound Forge 9.0, Cubase SX) bzw im Windows (XP) ein, dass dies ganzen verschiedenen Eingänge gleichzeitig an sind und auf verschiedenen Spuren mit der gleichen Latenz aufgezeichnet werden?

Ich hab gelesen, dass man die Karten wohl irgendwie kaskadieren kann...aber wie das genau gehen soll, habe ich nicht verstanden...kann mir jmd. helfen?

Danke


----------



## chmee (8. Oktober 2008)

Hast Du es schon ausprobiert ? Möglicherweise erkennen die Programme die weiteren Eingänge und Du kannst sie einfach dazuschalten..

mfg chmee


----------



## siktuned (8. Oktober 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt, Nein...ich hab heute etwas im net gestöbert und bin auf diese Möglichkeit aufmerksam geworden, habe aber nicht viel rausfinden können, außer dass es manche hinbekommen haben...ich werde es auf jeden fall morgen nachmittag testen...werde dann auf jeden fall nochmal posten...

danke schonmal


----------

